# Full Moon - Night Fly Fishing



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We have a full moon coming up Friday. Anyone here had any experiences night fishing a full moon period? Fly fishing is reported to be good by those who do such a thing. If the weather is clear and the moon is out I may give it a shot this time around.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

night fishing in a full moon is suppose to be very good. i have not done it as i dont know the rivers well enough. if you anything besides a fly rod bring black spinnerbait with gold or black blade and some old school jitterbugs..or buzzbaits.


----------

